# Is the DCX2496 My Best Solution?



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

I have just ordered a Danley DTS-10 Tapped Horn Subwoofer Kit, the same one that Ricci & Brandonnash have recently gotten. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-subwoofers/22088-danley-sound-labs-dts-10-super-spud-kit-build-thread-3.html

This will be my first subwoofer and it will be used with an old 2.0 receiver that does not have a sub out. (A more modern receiver is probably a couple of years away.) My mains are 3 way Klipschorns. I will probably get an EP2500 or EP4000 amp for the sub.

It seems that I need both a crossover and equalization. After reading a LOT of forum posts on the topic it looks like the Behringer DCX2496 will be my most cost effective and proper solution as I can do both functions in one unit. 

Before placing an order I would sure appreciate some feedback as to whether or not I am doing the best thing.

Thanks very much.
Rod


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I would sure appreciate some feedback


If you only have an older stereo receiver without sub out or mains out, how do you purpose to connect to a line level device such as the DCX or to a subwoofer amplifier? Does the receiver have pre/mains straps?

brucek


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

brucek said:


> If you only have an older stereo receiver without sub out or mains out, how do you purpose to connect to a line level device such as the DCX or to a subwoofer amplifier? Does the receiver have pre/mains straps?
> 
> brucek


Good catch, Brucek! I was thinking of connecting it to the 'Tape Out' RCAs, but now I'm wondering if the volume control will affect that output. Will go check that, but have an awful feeling that output is before the volume control. I also have an old H/K Citation Eleven preamp I could run and send it's output to both the receiver and DCX. That way volume would affect both but I am sure adding more links to the chain!

Also not sure what you mean by "Pre/mains straps". Is that similar to the 'tape out/tape in connections'?

What do most people do with old 2.0 receivers? Dump them and get a new one or new pre/pro? 

Thanks again.
Rod


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most people who want to still use there old two ch receivers resort to using the high level inputs on the back of the sub (not all have this) You take your speaker outputs and run them into the left and right binding posts on the sub and then out to the speakers using the subs left and right speaker outputs to the speakers. Sadly you cant use a BFD or any other sort of device using this route. In your case your sub does not have a built in plate amp and this will make that plan unavailable to you.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I was thinking of connecting it to the 'Tape Out' RCAs, but now I'm wondering if the volume control will affect that output. Will go check that


Don't bother, the tape loop is fixed output.



> What do most people do with old 2.0 receivers? Dump them and get a new one or new pre/pro?


Yeah, not much you can do other than run high level inputs to a commercial subwoofer that accepts it and high passes to the mains. Then the sub would have to have internal EQ capability.

brucek


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok I wont bother checking the 'Tape outs'.

But why would this not work? Send my various input sources to the Harman Kardon Preamp (It has a volume control). Send its output to a Y cable. One pair from the Y to my receiver - either the Aux in or Tape in. The other pair from the Y to the DCX2496 (or whatever else you suggest) and then to the subs power amp. 

Rod


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> But why would this not work?


It will work for sure. I would probably feed the TAPE-in rather than AUX - less circuitry.

Your mains would be full range with that setup and so you'd have to low pass the subs fairly low to avoid too much of a peak where the sub and mains mixed.

You could also send the left and right to the DCX without the Y and use the DCX as a full bass management of mains and sub. This would add a digitizing device in your mains chain, but it may be just fine. You could try it out and see what you thought of the noise floor.

brucek


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Brucek. Yes makes sense to go to the Tape-in - it's should be before the tone controls and probably a bunch of other junk.

From what I've read I'm a little hesitant to use the DCX fully for the woofers, mids & tweeters in my Klipschorns. But I have considered for down the road getting a separate power amp for just the woofers and using a couple of channels from the DCX to feed it. That way I can HP the Khorn woofers and perhaps do some other equalizing on them to get a good blend with the sub.

Rod


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> From what I've read I'm a little hesitant to use the DCX fully for the woofers, mids & tweeters in my Klipschorns.


That isn't what I was suggesting. My suggestion was to feed the HK preamp left and right channel into the DCX. Set the DCX up as two channels (right and left) as high pass @80Hz and one channel (subwoofer) as low pass (two in/three out - the third sub channel would be a mix of left and right). Feed the two channels of right/left high pass from the DCX to the receivers tape-in (acting essentially as a stereo power amp).

Now you have full bass management with a crossover you have chosen.

burcek


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

If I'm understanding your scheme correctly it would have everything come from the DCX. It would definitely give me full bass management which is appealing. 

My concern is the effect on the upper frequencies. The signal for the full range of the mains would be going thru the AD/DAs and all their other stuff in the DCX. From what I've read some people feel this colors the signal in the upper frequency ranges and my Khorns are VERY revealing. That's why I thought of the scheme of just using the DCX for the sub and mains woofers. It does require a separate power amp unfortunately.

Thanks again for all your prompt and helpful responses here.

Rod


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The signal for the full range of the mains would be going thru the AD/DAs and all their other stuff in the DCX.


Yep, and this is why I only suggest it as something to try. It doesn't take long to hear if it's effects are audible in your system. There is great benefit to using full bass management though, where your mains won't be struggling with low frequencies that are more easily handled and equalized through a subwoofer. The sub can be positioned anywhere and equalized, and then your mains can then be positioned with an ear for soundstage without worrying that they may have a peak from modal resonances below 80Hz.

brucek


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, Brucek I sure will give it a try. The full bass management may just be the best compromise. Guess this is going to lend a push to getting a new receiver though!

So after all this, and getting back to my original question, does it seem as if the DCX is the best answer for me? I haven't heard anything contrary in this thread on it, but just would like to confirm before ordering one.

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, it's a very versatile device. There isn't much it can't do. It has high pass, low pass, bandpass for each of the three inputs and six outputs. It can sum any of the inputs. It has variable crossover slopes and parametric filters, etc, etc. It's specs read quite good too. I don't think you can go wrong.

brucek


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

brucek said:


> Yeah, it's a very versatile device. There isn't much it can't do. It has high pass, low pass, bandpass for each of the three inputs and six outputs. It can sum any of the inputs. It has variable crossover slopes and parametric filters, etc, etc. It's specs read quite good too. I don't think you can go wrong.
> 
> brucek


Looks like what I'll order then. Thanks so much for all the support.

It will probably be early January before the new Danley sub is here, assembled and set up properly with this new equipment. I'll give a report here when it is.

Thanks again,
Rod


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

brucek said:


> Yeah, it's a very versatile device. There isn't much it can't do. It has high pass, low pass, bandpass for each of the three inputs and six outputs. It can sum any of the inputs. It has variable crossover slopes and parametric filters, etc, etc. It's specs read quite good too. I don't think you can go wrong.
> 
> brucek


I was having a play with the software for the DCX and it seems it can only create one sum'ed output. Is that correct? Can't sum 4 inputs into 2 ? (I only ask as someone told me it could, but from reading the manual and playing with the software I can't see how.)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't own a DCX so I have no idea. I have simply read the manual on what it can do. I leave it to you to figure out how to use it.

Given the price of the DCX, have you considered a new receiver? I just recently purchased a new Denon AVR-1910 for C$599 for my second system. What an unbelievable receiver. I am quite impressed. Not much it can't do, including scaling all my video to 1080p. 

brucek


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

brucek said:


> I don't own a DCX so I have no idea. I have simply read the manual on what it can do. I leave it to you to figure out how to use it.
> 
> Given the price of the DCX, have you considered a new receiver? I just recently purchased a new Denon AVR-1910 for C$599 for my second system. What an unbelievable receiver. I am quite impressed. Not much it can't do, including scaling all my video to 1080p.
> 
> brucek


What got me going on the DCX is I thought I would need it's capabilities, or something similar to do proper subwoofer equalization. If I don't need the crossover, I could then go to a lesser Behringer unit. I was hoping to get a better receiver in a year or two, but if I'm just spending a bunch of extra money now that wont be needed later, perhaps I should reconsider.

I think I can get the DCX for C$350, and a lesser one for what, about C$150? If so that's a nice chunk towards a new receiver. I believe I would want one with HDMI 1.3. Had looked at the HK line (HK254) because of it's reputed excellent SQ but apparently they still don't have their HDMI working properly. Are you pleased with the sound of the Denon?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Denons are great. As an alternative, if you have them available in your area check out the Integra range. I have a DTR-30.1 AVR in my second system, and its does everything I want and does it extremely well.


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

It will be about a month before the Danley is here so I have some time to look at options. I'll hold off for now on the DCX. Do you still recommend an external equalizer in conjunction with REW, or is Audyssey that comes with the new receivers usually sufficient for the sub?

Rod


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Are you pleased with the sound of the Denon?


Yeah, I bought it for the sound, but was really pleasantly surprised by the video capabilities too. A very good receiver for the money.

The Audyssey works well, but I already had a BFD, so I use it to remove any peaks in my sub before running Audyssey to give it an easier job.

brucek


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

This is getting interesting! Do you think for my purposes if I get a new receiver that I should still get a BFD? And if so would the cheapest old ones probably do? I could probably find a used older one quite cheap. 

Think I read that the newer (more expensive) ones will do a better job. But perhaps with audyssey I don't need the extra capability?


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

nwboater said:


> This is getting interesting! Do you think for my purposes if I get a new receiver that I should still get a BFD? And if so would the cheapest old ones probably do? I could probably find a used older one quite cheap.
> 
> Think I read that the newer (more expensive) ones will do a better job. But perhaps with audyssey I don't need the extra capability?


I would say yes if it was me. Well it is what I'm going to be doing 

In my main rig the DHC-9.9 has Audyssey Multi XT (can be upgraded to pro I hear, but never looked into it). But the thing I dislike about it is that there is no display to tell you what EQ settings audyssey has decided to use. I don't like the 'black box' approach as I would like to know what its doing. Thats just me.

The DTR-30.1 in my second rig does a fantastic job of compensating for a very non-audio friendly room. Concrete floors, double brick walls... its my gym . It cleaned up the bass from the sub extremely well, and got rid of the brightness the room creates.

From my experience you really notice the lift in performance audyssey can bring to a sub-optimal setup.


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been checking out the 1910. Really seems great for the price and is probably an excellent way for me to go.

I can pick up a used DSP1124P for C$75. Do you think this would work okay for me, or should I look for something else?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I ordered the DTS also so I am glad to see that a few of us here will be able to compare notes on this sub. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> I ordered the DTS also so I am glad to see that a few of us here will be able to compare notes on this sub. Congrats on your new addition.


Thanks. Unfortunately it's going to be awhile before I get it. They will ship around the end of the month. By the time it gets thru Customs and to us about 100 miles north of Vancouver, BC it will probably be at least the middle of December. I have to finish our kitchen reno in time for Christmas (hate deadlines!) so it may be early January before I have it assembled and setup properly.

In any case I sure am getting excited though!!!

Hope yours arrives much sooner and works out real well for you.

Rod


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I should have mine by the end of the month so it isn't a bad wait. It must be aggravating to have things slowed down so much due to customs and such but I am sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## nwboater (Dec 28, 2007)

brucek said:


> Given the price of the DCX, have you considered a new receiver? I just recently purchased a new Denon AVR-1910 for C$599 for my second system. What an unbelievable receiver. I am quite impressed. Not much it can't do, including scaling all my video to 1080p.
> brucek


Spent the weekend looking at receivers online. Wow, incredible progress in the last few years. The AVR-1910 gets great reviews, but unfortunately doesn't have full preamp out. Down the road I may want to use separate power amps. To get that in Denon I have to upgrade to a higher model - the one recommended on the forum here is no longer made. It looks like I may end spending a fair bit more than C$600.

To make a long story short - and not to divert this thread to receivers - I have decided to hold off on a new receiver. It will probably be at least a year or two before we have hi def tv/movies or surround sound. By then there will be a bunch more features available and I will certainly buy a new receiver or pre/pro.

So it looks like I'm back to getting the DCX2496. It will give me the bass management I need with my present components, and also should still be helpful down the road when I can hopefully afford to update a bunch of our stuff.

Thanks again for everyone's help here.

Rod


----------



## Doug Plumb (Mar 16, 2007)

The DCX 2496 is an excellent choice when you are dealing with complex speaker systems. The reason for this is that the Xover can be changed.


----------

